# New pictures of Royal Haciendas



## jancurious (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
I have my pictures up for viewing if you want to see the progress of the resort as of the beginning of December.

http://www.imagestation.com/album/signin.html?id=2116535494&rf=&ru=/album/?id=2116535494

Click on view album (you do not have to be a member).

It's going to be beautiful!

Jan


----------



## KarenK (Dec 8, 2005)

Jan, the photos are great. Thanks for sharing. I plan to visit there on an exchange as soon as they open up!


----------



## Blue Skies (Dec 8, 2005)

The pictures are really nice....thanks for posing them!  It looks like the resort will be very beautiful when it's completed.  The water looks much calmer than in Cancun; I like that.  The big waves in Cancun are kind of scary, even though the water is gorgeous.


----------



## JMM (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks for posting the pictures, Jan.  The place looks fabulous.  I plan to take a tour on my next visit to Cancun.  

I am excited about the kitchenette and the larger balcony in the lockoff.  I would be willing to spend one week in the lockoff with these two added features.  

JMM


----------



## OCsun (Dec 11, 2005)

*Sounds like I'll be staying at the Royal Haciendas!*

My good friends just returned from the Royals yesterday and couldn't wait to call to say they bought an Ocean Front unit week 9 for $55,000.   

However, since they purchased their week based on the fact that I own a week 8 at the Royal Sands (two back-to-back weeks in Cancun between friends), I am smiling.


----------



## lennya (Dec 11, 2005)

$55K per week? - gulp! That is considerably more than my 2 weeks (5&6) at the Sands.
(although not beachfront).


----------



## jancurious (Dec 12, 2005)

Congratulations OCSun!  That will be wonderful!  

Your friends are not alone....riding in the van from the Sands to the airport with 2 other couples.......everyone had bought a week!  Sitting in the airport waiting for our flight we found another couple with the Royal Hacienda bag & asked them if they purchased.  They had.  They are selling quite briskly it seems!

Not owning a Royal, I have to say after what happened with the hurricane & the resorts & seeing how happy all of you Royal owners are.......it's easy to have faith in the management of that resort that this will indeed be a fabulous resort.

Jan


----------



## Sunny4me (Jan 30, 2006)

How far is Royal Hacienda from the Royals in Cancun?


----------



## maja651 (Jan 30, 2006)

The Royal Hacienda is located in Playa del Carmen, not Cancun, so it is about an hour drive.

Jan - When you were there did they happen to mention if they are going to have shuttles from the Cancun resorts to the RH?  I asked when we visited last August, and they weren't sure at that time.  I hope they do!   I still wish we could buy one now!  Unfortunately, we have not sold our extra week 17 yet, so we have to wait! 

Michelle


----------



## John M (Feb 1, 2006)

What unit are you selling for week #17 at the Sands?

John


----------

